# Speaking of cribs...



## werneb01 (Apr 23, 2008)

I have read wwtalk for quite a while and a while back asked about finishes for the crib I was working on for my son. It is now finished. This was my first real furniture type project. I used brazilian cherry and red oak with three coats of brushed on clear shellac.

Thank you all for all of your conversations that helped me get it done!

Brad


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow! VERY nice crib work. The little guy should be sleeping soundly in that thing!


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Very nice and your wood choice(s), :thumbsup:. Great work. Red


----------



## gtobeech (Dec 15, 2007)

That is absolutely beautiful! I am working on one now and will post when finished. It is also cherry and oak.


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

That is the most incredible design I've seen in a long time! Great job, I mean _great job,_ especially the contrasting woods. I have a hard time visualizing things like that in the design stage, and even if I could, I think I might be afraid to try it. 

You did an exemplary job! Pride in your work shows; good on you.

regards,
smitty


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Very nice design, beautiful work. 
I like it!
Mike Hawkins:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## ajh359 (Jun 19, 2007)

Very good job and hope mines looks that good.


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Brad, you have done a wonderful job on this! I absolutely love the contrast in the woods you have chosen. Positively stunning! You should be very proud. :thumbsup:

John


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

:thumbsup:Wow!!:thumbsup:
Love the contrasting woods. It never ceases to amaze me, the talent that it on this forum. Fantastic job!
Ken


----------



## mrsocks (Jan 29, 2009)

Really nice design! Good job.

What kind of glue did you use?
I am building a crib as well and assume that I should be using some sort of nontoxic glue, but is there something more for food service or the like that wont harm a kid when he is chewing on it?

Thanks.


----------



## sawduststeve (Jan 11, 2009)

Can't help but think a person could use plain old white elmers glue. I know we used to lick it off of our hands at school or some kids would let it dry and then chew on it. I am still alive and I never heard of anyone ever getting sick from it. What do the rest of you guys think?


----------



## werneb01 (Apr 23, 2008)

I used Titebond II. The finish is just multiple coats of clear shellac.

They would have to chew like mad to get to a glue joint so I'm not overly concerned.

Brad


----------



## mrsocks (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks!

I was planning on using something like a Titebond II, but then my parents asked me what I was going to use it made me concerned, so I figured I would ask around.

I guess the grandparents will never stop being parents.


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

The colors set it off. Stunning.


----------



## creative novice (Jul 25, 2008)

*gorgeous crib!*

:yawn:now i lay me down to sleep........you have made an absolutely beautiful crib! coming from a grandma (#2 will arive this month!)who loves antiques.....*Suggestion to all you crib makers*: put your name, the date, the baby's name on the bottom....so that 3-4 generations from now there will be no guessing as to its maker and receiver...and maybe the names of those other babies who will subsequently sleep in it! julie


----------



## gtobeech (Dec 15, 2007)

My daughter was due 2/8/09, but Lucas decided he would rather be born 1/23/09. So, grandpa is not totally done with the entire project. The picture as you can see is the crib. I made it from a U-Bild plan that she selected from 4 choices. I made it from cherry wood and oak plywood for the panels, again her choices. The picture doesn't give a clear view, but at the left end is a cabinet. The plan called for a door on one side. I put doors on both sides. I spent a lot of time thinking over the plans because I had a fear that "what if the baby does something and the bars break". For this reason I made them larger then the plan called for and every third bar is screwed. The top portion is screwed in place and removable so that it will be used as a youth bed as he grows out of the crib. It is my first project of this sort. When the dresser and changing table are finished I will post them too.
​


----------

